# Nightmare replacing PTO bearing/Ford 3000



## csi-tech (Apr 19, 2016)

I pulled my PTO assembly out because I had a very serious leak. I drained the rear end, took out the 4 bolts and slid the whole assembly out. I ordered a new bearing, sleeve and oil seal. The people at the machine shop say that my bearing is 20 1000ths too small. I gave them the original bearing that I pulled out and they said that there is no way this was pressed onto that shaft. 

I know my Ford was made in England and the PTO shaft is evidently larger than an American shaft. I am correct that these bearing are pressed onto the PTO shaft aren't I? I don't think I can just buy a replacement assembly because the splines on the update shaft may be different. I'm in a bit of a pickle,.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

csi-tech,

Does your old bearing have the same ID as the new bearing? If so, then you know it fits onto the shaft. I didn't measure my replacement bearing, I simply took a length of clean pipe that fit over the shaft and drove the bearing onto the raised portion of the shaft (drive against the inner race). It's been quite a few years since I did this job, but it is still doing well. The sleeve is driven onto the shaft also.

My tractor (Ford 3610) was made in the UK, and the replacement parts were obtained from my local dealer, no difference.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 19, 2016)

Again, I am stupid. I was putting the PTO bearing on the engine side of the PTO shaft. There was a chamfer/taper that, for all the world looked like a bearing race. I removed the sleeve and the snap/retaining ring and the new bearing tapped right on. I replaced the snap ring, pounded the sleeve back on, put the seal on and voila! All ready to reinstall. It is completely done and if anyone ever wants to know how to replace a PTO shaft on a Ford 3000 I can send a free bearing to them and I have the procedure.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey csi-tech,

You mention only one snap ring on the PTO shaft. There should be two snap rings. See items #15 and #16 on attached parts diagram. There are grooves on the shaft that they snap into.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, there were two snap rings. I got is all back together and installed yesterday. I replaced all of the hydraulic fluid. The old stuff was milky as water had emulsified in it. The transmission brake on my Euro Ford was letting water in by the gallon. I globbed permatex all over it and covered it with plastic bags until I can remove it and place a plate over the hole. Now I just have to cut the old yoke off my Howse bush hog (input shaft is swollen for some reason) and put on the new shaft. This has been a huge learning curve for me.


----------



## F3000tractor (Apr 9, 2017)

I have a ford that needs a new bearing and seal on PTO shaft. I was wanting to know if bearing goes on tractor engine side of small snap ring or implement side?
Thanks


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Check two posts obove your post. Harveyw put an exploded pdf file of the PTO shaft. ring on engine side, snap ring and then bearing.


----------



## BOBBYC (Mar 6, 2016)

*Hyd.oil filter*

Make sure you clean the Hyd. filter while you are there this is the only time you can get the filter out is when the shaft is out of tractor. Remember they have two filters.


----------



## F3000tractor (Apr 9, 2017)

Great advise. I wished I had waited for the response before I tried to put bearing on wrong side of snap ring. Have to go get another bearing and start over. 

Thanks again about the filters. How do I find them? I felt up in the area where oil was before I drained it. Didn't feel any filters. I will wait this time


----------



## F3000tractor (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks again HarveyW and BobbyC


----------



## F3000tractor (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok before I destroy another new bearing I decided to try the old bearing. It didn't seem all that bad. I put everything like the drawing in the above post. I put the PTO shaft back in tractor then tried to take the lever and move it forward that disengages PTO and it would not disengage. So I removed bolts pulled shaft out approximately half an inch and the PTO lever works good. What am I missing? Thanks


----------



## F3000tractor (Apr 9, 2017)

Found a small burr on spline that slides into clutch. Filed burr down and the shaft went in smooth. This allowed the PTO lever to disengage and engage easily. Wow was that a lot of work to discover the problem. However, I feel so good about myself for not giving up on this problem.


----------



## Ford15002020 (Apr 5, 2021)

csi-tech said:


> Again, I am stupid. I was putting the PTO bearing on the engine side of the PTO shaft. There was a chamfer/taper that, for all the world looked like a bearing race. I removed the sleeve and the snap/retaining ring and the new bearing tapped right on. I replaced the snap ring, pounded the sleeve back on, put the seal on and voila! All ready to reinstall. It is completely done and if anyone ever wants to know how to replace a PTO shaft on a Ford 3000 I can send a free bearing to them and I have the procedure.


How did you put the inner c clip on the shaft?


----------

